# Renting Damp House



## Golfnut (21 Oct 2008)

Hi, I'm 7 months into a 12 month lease of a house (rent 900 Euro per month). The house is old but was freshly painted when I moved in. However there is obviously dampness in most rooms in the house. I have have found green mould on lots of my clothes, shoes, jackets, papers (passport) and even a suit which were hanging in a wardrobe. Last night I saw mould growing in the bottom of two wardrobe. There is black mould on the ceiling of one bedroom and the bathroom. A bed in a guest room has mould growing on the timber bed frame (belong to house). The heating is turned on a couple of times a day. In short the house is disgusting and I am very dissapointed. We are not even into winter yet. I first saw mould growing on things a few months ago when the heating was off.

The owner does not live in my county but her brother in law lives near and he looks after the house. I got him to call to the house last night so that I could show him what is going on. He said that he will inform the owner but he did not know what to do. I did not tell him what I thought.

I want to leave the house as it now smells mouldy, clothes are being damaged and it is probably not good for my health. The only question is, can I get out of the remainder of the lease or am I caught. I have signed a contract but it looked like a document made up by the owner. I also had to pay 500 Euro deposit which is refundable at the end of the lease provided that there is no damage to the house.

Any ideas or advise would be helpful.

Regards,
Golfnut


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2008)

For what it's worth yes, you can walk out at any time but while you should get your deposit back you may have to fight for it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Oct 2008)

This previous thread might be helpful.


----------



## rabbit (23 Oct 2008)

Golfnut said:


> Any ideas or advise would be helpful.


 
Use a dehumidifier , and /or leave the heat on more.


----------



## GoldWings (23 Oct 2008)

I would certainly contact Threshold and act on their advice. 

Why should you have to increase your heating and electricity bills?


----------



## David_Dublin (23 Oct 2008)

You won't lose money re your deposit if you stay two weeks beyond when your last rent payment runs out. Then just leave. This kind of stuff is disgusting, I feel for you


----------



## QED (23 Oct 2008)

I would not stay there. I was renting in a damp house for a year (not as bad as described above but had black mould in bedroom ceiling).

I got a terrible cough which would not go away. Ended up going to a specialist and had tests for asthma etc. It cleared up within a week of moving house.


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Oct 2008)

I would try and leave myself. I can't imagine theres a quick fix to dampness that bad in a house.


----------

